# NI Stradivari Violin Articulations Playthrough & Reverb Comparison



## JyTy (Jul 4, 2020)

There's been a lot of debate around this violin on the web and most of the feedback was not so great. After watching the NI Playthrough I thought it has potential, decided to pull the plug and so I've bought the library... let me tell you I am not disappointed! It is a beautifully sounding and playable solo violin VST.

I have made a "shut up and play" review of the library going through most of the available articulations (although not too much into detail because there are a lot of options) & mic positions.



BONUS CONTENT: For the second part of this Playthrough I programmed a short performance and run it through a couple of reverb presets from the following plugins:
- Cinematic Rooms Professional ❤️
- VSS3 Native
- VerbSuite Classics
- Spaces II
- Valhalla Super Massive 😎

Did somebody use it in a composition already? If you did post it below so we can hear how it holds up in action!

Thnx for watching, hope you enjoyed the video


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Jul 4, 2020)

Thanks for posting this! All the negative talk, I decided not to get this.

But after your video, I'm going to jump on it while its on sale.

Thanks!


----------



## JyTy (Jul 4, 2020)

bvaughn0402 said:


> Thanks for posting this! All the negative talk, I decided not to get this.
> 
> But after your video, I'm going to jump on it while its on sale.
> 
> Thanks!



Glad you found it usefull. I believe you will not regret it.


----------

